# Chopped wood car; a simple Echo Toy conversion!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Did this conversion (more a repaint) together with my youngest during the hollidays. Just a quick runthrough this build.
It's a great way to get your kid interested in railroading!

This is the start; a simple (1:25?) Echo Toy car. I believe Scientific Toys does have the same cars?










The wheels on this car were massive! I was afraid they would give problem on the turnouts, so I replaced them with LGB wheels.










LGB wheels are easely adapt to fit by removing a small piece on each wheel.










Painting & weathering



















I sawed little pieces of wood, than easlely chopped these in two! My son found this the most fun part!




























The wood came right out our garden. I remembered a notice to put stuff out the garden into the microwave for a minute, just to 'kill all the bugs & bacteria'' in it... 
I did this also, just to make sure...but only once! That smell is horrible!!! All bacteria are granted for now on!

The chopped wood load is glued on top of foam, so it can be removed easely in and out the car.



















The couplers are replaced with LGB ones (they are in the same hight as other cars, only they can't move. 

Car loaded up:











Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. It really changed the look of the car. 

I scratchbuilt in HO a pulpwood car years ago as part of a presentation a friend I gave at a railroad historical convention. We used bits of hedge for HO pulpwood, cut with a razor blade NWSL chopper. 

I still have the "proof" on the end of my left index finger.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

That really looks great! It's amazing what you can do with a little imagination and some paint. I really like the wood load. Great job!


----------



## TruEnuff (Jan 1, 2010)

I am constantly amazed by the ability of the modelers on this site to see possibilities beyond the surface....and then, of course, to make them happen. Nice work!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments people! 

I've taken some pictures in (rainy) daylight. 
Putted the handrails and other stuff back on the model and raised the load a bit. Looks bether this way I think. 










Although the car is about 1:25 and in scale smaller than the 1:22,5 LGB cars, I think it looks good with smaller LGB cars, like these. Just fits in:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car you've got there


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job with a tough starting point. Great Job! 

Ted.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Great job on your car. Excellent job on the wood load.

I use one of the modified Echo cars behind my LGB Porter. Grand daughter transports sticks, stones, horses, cows, and Polly Pocket dolls in the gondolla.









JimC.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Jim, that car looks great! Are those metal wheels (real rusted) or plastic? Nice weathered loco btw!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, that turned out nice all around. Good show!!

Bob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Paul. A very nice project for father and son to work on together. Looks fantastic..


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 22 Jan 2010 12:14 PM 
Jim, that car looks great! Are those metal wheels (real rusted) or plastic? Nice weathered loco btw! Paul,
The wheels are paint weathered plastic. Most of my rolling stock has metal wheels, but I decided not to change this car. I'm glad you like the car. I would like to say again: You did an excellent job on your split wood car. 

For what its worth, the loco and tender that came with that Echo car originally now sport purple and gold paint for my grand daughter. 

JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But aren't plastic wheels the cause of all things evil?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 25 Jan 2010 05:54 PM 
But aren't plastic wheels the cause of all things evil? 
Not on RC layouts!


----------

